# Is Ferrobrite toxic?



## beanbag (Dec 14, 2021)

I store some of my knives in the original packaging and box. There is usually Ferrobrite (VCI paper) wrapped around the blade. Does this leave any toxic residue on the knife? Can I:
a) use the knife right away
b) rinse with water only
c) soft sponge, wipe with dishwashing soap and water


----------

